# Klein tools



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Klein tools suck. I broke a 1/2" nutdriver today, twisted the handle in two. The j2000 linemans aren't bad pliers after you glue the grips on, every pair I've seen the grips slide off. 

Knipex are awesome tools, I started getting some of their comfort grip stuff awhile back and I couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> Klein tools suck. I broke a 1/2" nutdriver today, twisted the handle in two. The j2000 linemans aren't bad pliers after you glue the grips on, every pair I've seen the grips slide off.
> 
> Knipex are awesome tools, I started getting some of their comfort grip stuff awhile back and I couldn't be happier with them.


I agree with everything said in the post.

~Matt


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

klein blows a heavy one including the 2000 series they are junk. ideal pliers, screwdrivers, and meters and fishtapes are awesome IMO. i do like the knipex pump pliers they are very solid and i like the feel of them


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Best channel locks i've seen: Craftsman makes some that are uniquely shaped, hell you can use them backwards. 

As far as J2000 linemans, the pair I use I've had for over 6 years, and they still work great! I also have the red grips you boil to put on. I'm on my 4th pair of J2000 dikes, but those get abused.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

now that I think about it the only klein tools I have left that I use are 
nutdrivers, thats about to change, crimpers, and strippers (I don't think klein actually makes these, I think they rebrand them).


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

My J2000 linesmen have chips.wear in the cutters, and the "teeth" on the nose are almost wore away in the center, starting to make splicing a pain. Mine are only two years old.
And just recently the hinge has been getting loose. 



SparkYZ said:


> Best channel locks i've seen: Craftsman makes some that are uniquely shaped, hell you can use them backwards.


Try the knipex cobra line, they grab even if you are just pushing on the one handle.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I use the 2000 series and don't have any problem with them.


----------



## Burglife (Dec 22, 2009)

I have yet to use a Knipex product, I see alot of good word of mouth about them on here lately. Guess I will have to give one a shot the next time I blowup my lineman's or something, then I will see if this is truth or a viral marketing campaign by Knipex going on here lol...


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

could someone please put up a pic of one of these klein tool " failures " ?:blink:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

paul d. said:


> could someone please put up a pic of one of these klein tool " failures " ?:blink:


Don't be silly, just accept the reality we've conjured.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Don't be silly, just accept the reality we've conjured.


 ok:whistling2:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I dunno, my Klein D2000 9NE pliers are holding up really well. And they go through some serious abuse. Had them for a LONG time. I also have a new set of D213 9NE pliers I use at home and they still seem to be about the same as they always have.

kleins screwdrivers however, SUCK!!!!!!!!! Using Ideal screwdrivers now.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Channellock also makes a decent pair of linesmans, I had a pair for quite awhile. The part # is 349 wiremaster pliers.


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

No problem with Kleins. I dont like there insulated tools. But screwdrivers, pliers and canvas bags have always served me well.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

I remember somebody on another thread saying they had a pair of Klein linemans with knicks in the cutters after only a couple months of cutting nothing but wire.

I have the same problem.


----------



## Devin (Jan 12, 2010)

I cut 1/4" bolts with my and they are still fine
how did cut reg wire Knick your linemans?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

Devin said:


> I cut 1/4" bolts with my and they are still fine
> how did cut reg wire Knick your linemans?


 kinda like to know that myself. :blink:


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Good question but I know it's making me lean more and more toward questioning their quality, that's for sure. My last pair I've had for years put them through hell and they're still good. That definitely tells me something......:whistling2:


----------



## robnj772 (Jan 15, 2008)

I dropped my klein pliers off the dock one day. I saw all the buzz about knipex on here so I decided to try them out.........

I will never buy another klein tool again....


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

bduerler said:


> klein blows a heavy one including the 2000 series they are junk. ideal pliers, screwdrivers, and meters and fishtapes are awesome IMO. i do like the knipex pump pliers they are very solid and i like the feel of them


I dropped my klein ***** (One month old) onto a concret floor and the tip of it chipped...... That was pretty much the nail in the coffin for me on Klein. 
Ditto on the Ideals. I just got me a screwdriver to try it out about two months ago and its still like new. I love it and just wish I could find a dealer that is closer to my home.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

The only klein sidecutter failures I had was when I cut a valve stem on a pickup truck.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

william1978 said:


> I use the 2000 series and don't have any problem with them.


 same here, Klien has never let me down.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

It's hit and miss...sometimes I see klein's that look like they were machined in india, other times they look better than everything else...I am just SO used to the feel of Klein's pliers!


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

captkirk said:


> I dropped my klein ***** (One month old) onto a concret floor and the tip of it chipped...... That was pretty much the nail in the coffin for me on Klein.
> Ditto on the Ideals. I just got me a screwdriver to try it out about two months ago and its still like new. I love it and just wish I could find a dealer that is closer to my home.


yea i have a ton of their screwdrivers. i have had them since November when all my kleins got stolen. when insurance finally gave me the money i went to everything ideal and i have not looked back everything i own looks like it did back in November and i work on them real hard


----------

